
What Is Commandeer? (Hint: An AWS Desktop GUI) – 1 Minute Video - commandeer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj4y1TfDbDI
======
whummer
Awesome tool - looks great. Love the fact that it integrates nicely with tools
like LocalStack.

Any more details on the planned features and future roadmap of Commandeer?

Keep up the good work!

~~~
commandeer
A couple different things on the roadmap. First, is additional services - AWS
- ECS, RDS, Cognito, X-Ray, AppSync, and a few others. Second, is templating -
Ansible, Terraform, Serverless. This will enable you to lint yml, deploy yml,
and produce yml based on your current environment. Thirdly, more features for
the current services, like putting items onto SQS, invoking Lambdas, viewing
X-Ray traces, syncing code between LocalStack and AWS. Lastly, more services
across other vendors, including Azure Blob Azure Functions, Firebase DB,
Firestore, Firebase Functions, SendGrid, Twilio, Circle.CI, and a few more.
You can view the templates section and put any feature requests onto our open
source repo on Github -
[https://github.com/commandeer/open](https://github.com/commandeer/open)

------
cloke
I've been testing this for a few weeks and it makes me hate AWS a little less.

------
Jmetz1
Wow. This is awesome. Esp for s3 management.

~~~
commandeer
Thanks. Yes, it has the ability to preview images, gifs, videos, mp3's, and
code. We are starting to build out more functionality around syncing it with
your LocalStack buckets as well.

------
unc2uva
Love it

